# xchwinn fenders



## spoker (Feb 20, 2014)

are the painted fenders for a 1955 hornet with s2 painth wheels the same renders for a 1955 or 1956 american?thanks


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 20, 2014)

*nope*

Hornets take a  wider fender


----------

